# Has anyone had their "own cycle" first then egg shared after?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

After two failed ES - but being told I make great embies, not sure whether just to go ahead with our own cycle with an egg share as a back up? 

I am getting 14 mature eggs each time! 

Has anyone done this? 

Carrie


----------

